# Hand me downs



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Looks like this is headed to Canada. It fits him now but there is no way it will fit next winter. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow little Ozzie is a big boy!! He looks adorable. What size is it before you send it to Canada just in case cause Molly has graduated from a 16 to the a size 18 so I have one to give away too if there is a poo out there that is a 16 and would love a Mulberry equafleece! Your a love Donna!!:hug:


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Wow little Ozzie is a big boy!! He looks adorable. What size is it before you send it to Canada just in case cause Molly has graduated from a 16 to the a size 18 so I have one to give away too if there is a poo out there that is a 16 and would love a Mulberry equafleece! Your a love Donna!!:hug:


This one is also a 16. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I will try her mulberry on again that is the 16 her blue one is an 18 and fits so much better will let you know. If her 16 is too small then we have 2 of them to go on the block Going to try it out now...for some reason Molly has gotten longer


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Donna my mulberry and your red will have to go to smaller poos...I just put it on Molly and about an inch of her butt sticks out We always use the blue one it's a size 18 it fits her perfectly it's loose goes right to the base of her tail looks like pj's ha! Christine just took her out in the Mulberry size 16 and about an inch of her bum sticks out it doesn't go to the base of her tail. So I have a hand me down too I loved that color! Oh well a pup somewhere will be happy with us I am sure The 16 fits her body perfectly except for her bum sticking out

Wow can't believe Ozzie is the same size as her she is a year and a half!

So let's put it out there does anyone want a size 16 equafleece?? I can't believe she grew more I think she is done now I hope she is almost a year and a half in a few days


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Ozzy looks a bit relieved that he has grown too big 
There will be a batch of pups this summer who will be in need of winter coats next season and the 16" ones will be perfect for them - so you'll have to wait and see the pups that will be born around June/July time.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nina's still a 16!!! Although, don't pay the shipping. Hopefully you will find someone closer


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Nina's still a 16!!! Although, don't pay the shipping. Hopefully you will find someone closer


There isn't anyone closer to me. Do you want a red one for her Ruth? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I'd be interested in one for my little girl. How much do you want for it?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lindor said:


> I'd be interested in one for my little girl. How much do you want for it?


For me it is a part it forward system. If your dog out grows it, you send it to someone else you could use it. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Ok. How tall at the shoulder is Ozzie. My little girl is expected to mature at 15inches. I want to make sure it will fit next winter before you send it.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> For me it is a part it forward system. If your dog out grows it, you send it to someone else you could use it.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I agree!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Donna. As we have some fleeces, you could send it to Lindor. Would save you the postage also!

Thanks though xx


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

He is just too cute for words xx


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Thank You Donna! I'll be sure to post pictures when I receive the fleece and my little girl. She'll be so nice and warm next winter.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lindor said:


> Thank You Donna! I'll be sure to post pictures when I receive the fleece and my little girl. She'll be so nice and warm next winter.


Yay!! I will try to post by the end of the week. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

